# Birthday treats?



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello, so Poppy is reaching his first birthday this Sunday and I wanted to give him a little treat: problem is he doesn't seem interested in most foods or toys I have tried in the past. Only thing he loves is his mealies and wet food, of which he gets regularly.

Any ideas on new things he may enjoy?


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Maybe a few crickets? Don't want to feed too many cause it can constipated them.. I would get the small ones.. I got the big ones for my girl and some of the real big ones she had trouble with (could have just been her) but she loves them.. I just put the crickets in a plastic tote and then let her have at them lol


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

Or maybe super worms? But I think you have to cut off their heads so they don't hurt the hedgie... But I'm sure they are delicious


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Hmm I think I have decided to make a hash as a treat for him. Since it is a very rare treat im not too worried about fat content, especially since I keep his daily food very low fat and he's a bit on the skinny side.

So I went and bought some mealies, superworms, crickets, waxworms, and tiny earthworms. Ill gutload them today and tomorrow then freeze for a few hours sunday before chopping and adding some fruits.

Anyone see problems with this plan? (New owner so a bit nervous changing things up)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like an awesome idea!  You should get some pictures of Poppy enjoying his birthday treat, if you can.


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll certainly try but I swear the little bugger knows that my phone has a camera XD he hates the thing.


----------



## wushu1987 (Dec 26, 2015)

That sounds delicious!!!!


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

Few days late, but here's the first snack. I let him have some more in the cage during the night since he likes to eat around 3 am


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: I love how oblivious some hedgehogs are! "That was food under your feet!" Looks like he enjoyed himself once he caught on though, heh.


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

He really did XD was too sleepy and grumpy from bath time to eat much but the whole serving i gave him overnight was gone this morning. good thing he's a tad on the skinny side cause he ate like a pig last night, heard him crunching on kibbles as well as his treats when i woke up around 4.

Also to anyone that hasn't tried night crawlers yet, Poppy ADORES them, definitely see about trying your hedgehog with them if you are comfortable with live foods and they can afford the fat content. Poppy has annointed every time he's had them (about 4 times this week)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like his birthday treat was a hit then!  Nightcrawlers are on my list of things to order still. I'm glad Poppy loves them! I'll be freezing them before I feed to Bindi, same as with hornworms. I don't want to deal with the mess. :lol: And Bindi's a wuss about live food anyway, so frozen will go over better with her.


----------



## MorgansPets (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh my gosh! It is so funny I found this, as I am just about to make Presley's birthday "pancakes." They are the easiest thing to make...EVER! 100% safe and safe for us humans to 
Ingredients:
1 egg
1 banana
(You can use more, although this does make a good amount of batter)
Blend the cracked egg and mushed banana in the blender for best results (you can also blend yourself in a bowl, I would blend in a bowl FIRST then use the blender).
Steps
1. Mix the cracked egg and mushed banana together in a bowl
2. Make sure the egg and banana are well mixed together
3. Throw them in a blender and blend for 2 minutes on the setting that you think is necessary 
4. Use a teaspoon and fry in a frying pan like pancakes
5. You can use SMALL PORTIONS of cottage cheese as frosting/butter
Hope your hedgie loves these and has a GREAT birthday!


----------



## KaelaByte (Jun 3, 2015)

MorgansPets said:


> Oh my gosh! It is so funny I found this, as I am just about to make Presley's birthday "pancakes." They are the easiest thing to make...EVER! 100% safe and safe for us humans to
> Ingredients:
> 1 egg
> 1 banana
> ...


haha i just made some of these for myself a few days back XD didnt even think to offer popps some. I'll try this on the next holiday, im sure the little kids would love to help me make their "littlest brother" some food

he had a great birthday thanks! and just had his first vet visit in AK, the vet was great but poppy decided to pee all over when she tried to use the stethoscope :roll: nice and healthy but that bday meal loaded on a few more grams he is still working off.


----------



## Tfarr199u (Feb 17, 2016)

PANCAKES!!! Take half a banana and an egg and make him a quarter sized pancake. Maybe throw in some mealworms for more flavor. Just remember they are lactose intolerant so don't use butter only safe oil for the pan!


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Pancakes for hedgies! Love this!


----------

